# The types of high schools in Brisbane?



## tiger2000 (Nov 8, 2021)

I am looking for high schools for the kid (non-Australian citizen) and i saw there are some different types from : EQI school list , e.g. SS , SHS, SC ..etc?

Could somebody share what's the difference and probably some high level suggestions in the education system in Brisbane?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

tiger2000 said:


> I am looking for high schools for the kid (non-Australian citizen) and i saw there are some different types from : EQI school list , e.g. SS , SHS, SC ..etc?
> 
> Could somebody share what's the difference and probably some high level suggestions in the education system in Brisbane?


It actually tells you what the abbreviations mean, just to make it a bit clearer anything other than SS ( State School ie primary school) is a secondary school.
Be aware many schools will only accept children who live in the local " Catchment " area.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

alexwillam6969 said:


> The four "years" of High School are called Freshman, Sophomore, Junior, Senior. (K) is mandatory in some states, optional in others, and hardly available in others (like New Hampshire). The first six grades (with some variation) can have many names: Elementary School, Grammar School, Primary School, Grade School.


Your information is incorrect for Australia.


----------



## AbrahamAndersen (7 mo ago)

Good afternoon. Please tell us more about the different types of schools. My daughter's husband got a good job in Melbourne and now they are going to move. My daughter is an elementary school teacher and has been working at a school for the last 5 years and has helped me a little with writing articles for essaypay. Now that they're about to move, I'm worried that she won't be able to find a good job there.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

AbrahamAndersen said:


> Good afternoon. Please tell us more about the different types of schools. My daughter's husband got a good job in Melbourne and now they are going to move. My daughter is an elementary school teacher and has been working at a school for the last 5 years and has helped me a little with writing articles for essaypay. Now that they're about to move, I'm worried that she won't be able to find a good job there.


Teacher registration is by state, do you know which state they will be living in?


----------

